# Pizza Fatty...First Fatty



## ndwildbill (May 2, 2015)

Smoked my first Fatty today.  Started with Italian sausage made from ground turkey, added a container of marinara sauce from Dominos, turkey pepperoni, fresh mushrooms, 6 cheese Italian cheese.  Maple pellets in the AMPS.  Turned out very tasty, but could have used more cheese.  Had to finish in the oven because rain was coming, and I wanted to get the MES 30 covered up before the rain.













IMAG0678.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ May 2, 2015






Before Rolling!













IMAG0679.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ May 2, 2015






Before the bacon













IMAG0683.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ May 2, 2015






Into the refrigerator for a time before the smoker.













IMAG0685.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ May 2, 2015






The chicken thighs were done, Fatty at about 160IT.  I pulled it at this time to put in the oven before the rain came.













IMAG0692.jpg



__ ndwildbill
__ May 2, 2015






READY TO EAT!!!


----------



## crazymoon (May 3, 2015)

NDWB, That is a great looking fattie!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 4, 2015)

Tasty looking fatty! nice smoke!


----------

